# Herping in NSW. Pic Heavy.



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 20, 2012)

Well over the past few months I've been doing a fair bit of herping over lots of NSW and taken a fair few photos. I thought I'd culminate it all into one thread as it makes it a nice larger thread. Lots of the stuff I saw I didn't photograph being time sensitive and it being stuff I had seen or photographed before so many of these are either things that are new for me or when I had more time.

Click on the pictures to go to my flickr which has common names of animals and a rough locale. 

Sorry that my skink photography is pretty crap, I'm getting better but geckos are still my forte.

I'll generally try to post in bunches based on a trip or locality, please enjoy and leave a like if you like it, or even better a constructive comment to help me improve my skink photography. 

Cheers, Stephen.

We'll start off with getting pictures of a frog I hadn't photographed yet near Gosford.




Litoria freycineti by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria freycineti by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Litoria freycineti by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

and this gecko I had a play with getting shots,



Phyllurus platurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


a few pictures from North when time was a major issue.



Calyptotis ruficauda by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Saltuarius wyberba by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Saltuarius wyberba by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Saltuarius wyberba by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Morelia spilota by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Some from an Earthwatch (NPO), Australias Vanishing Frogs Field Trip. Where I just happened to meet a forum member who had come along for the trip, I didn't realise they were a forum member till after the trip.



Saproscincus spectabilis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr









Saproscincus spectabilis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Saproscincus spectabilis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Litoria daviesae by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria barringtonensis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria barringtonensis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr





Egernia cunninghami by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Egernia cunninghami by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A few from a non-herping trip just past the upper hunter valley with some friends.



Egernia cunninghami by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pseudemoia pagenstecheri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Pseudemoia pagenstecheri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

and I'll just throw in a skink from around my house for the hell of it.



Eulamprus tenuis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Eulamprus tenuis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Eulamprus tenuis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr









Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful photos Stephen  I suck at photography, but appreciate good pics


----------



## saratoga (Jan 20, 2012)

Fantastic shots Stephen! nothing at all wrong with your skink shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 20, 2012)

nice photos stephen


----------



## mungus (Jan 20, 2012)

very nice


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 20, 2012)

There all excelant stephen! I especialy like your frog shots!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 20, 2012)

Is the quote "please sir may I have some more?"

I'm going to pretend it is.



Lialis burtonis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lialis burtonis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lialis burtonis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Heleioporus australiacus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## vicherps (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice photos how many Tussock Skinks did u see on ur trip we get a lot here in Melbourne particularly on the basalt plains. Also is the snake (Morelia spilota mcdowelli) the only snake u have seen lately?
cheers Micah


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Micah

Saw maybe 300 or so tussock skinks in a couple days.... must be a lot in the basalt plains.

Nah seen a bunch of snakes mostly rbbs, gold crowns common sort of stuff.


----------



## vicherps (Jan 20, 2012)

cool lol i dont see 300 but they are pretty common along with Lampropholis guichenoti on the basalts.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 20, 2012)

Absolutely awesome pics mate! From the from the bunch I think the shots I think the Broad Tail gecko and the 1st shot of the Burtons are standouts. Is it common forHeleioporus australiacus to have such large arms?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah the males commonly have really big beefy arms. This one particularly liked standing up and hissing at anything that moved.


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome shots! Love the Burton's opening its mouth, great colours on it too.


----------

